# places to overnight Avebury/Pewsey



## djDrew (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi... Does anyone know of any safe and secluded places of beauty to wildcamp in a t4 Holdsworth Villa ht overnight in and around Vale of Pewsey or anywhere heading north to Avebury ?


----------



## didds (Oct 20, 2016)

I would guess that the railway station car park would probably suffice overnight at pewsey, but I confess I don't know if its 24 hour payment or whatever.


There's a car park behind/adjacent to the post office building centrally, and one by the Co-op supermarket also pretty central. (highly recommend the Shed micro pub if you get the chance incidentally!).

Pewsey is pretty quiet generally and TBH on the fringes of the village/town you can probably park up with little hassle on a road.

caveat - I've never o/nighted there cos I only live 12 miles away!

Most of the country lanes around  there are fairly narrow so you probably won't have much chance of just finding a pull in TBH...  

There is a business park just to the SE of pewsey on the A345 towards Devizes, which may provide a bit of quiet also. 

The coopers arms has a large car park - you could always call in advance to see if for the price of a couple of pints you could kip over.

If you leave Pewsey on the road that leads to Alton barnes, you will start to climb a longish hill/incline...  a ways up there on thwe right hand side there is an open field entrance (opposite a 5 bar gate ointo a LHS field).  there is certainly room to pull over in here for the night

Google Maps

Google Maps

I can't really think of anywhere in the immediate avebury area...  the car parking at silbury hill has no o/nighting signs (FWTW?), and at west  kennet long barrow layby you are right on the A4 - I wouldn't overnight there, and the roads either very busy or very cramped. There's a large layby/pull in opposite the waggon and horses pub at beckhampton but whilst its largish, it is right on the A4 - not dangerously so but close enough for noise.

Google Maps

But...  if you travel along the A4 west from beckhampton roundabout towards calne towards the top of the hill there is a pull in on the left which has a lot of space.  Its off the road .  Its adjacent to gallops so in the monriing you may get to see some strings ride out from the racing stables down by the roundabout. I really have no idea if its gets used for nefarious nighttime activities...  its downside as an o/nighing spot is probably because its so close to the A4 still.

Google Maps

Google Maps

Hope that gives you some ideas.  I do know the area reasonably well as I cycle around it all the time, and used to do a milk round in and around Pewsey. ...  but I never need to overnight so never look for anywhere.  Sorry i can;t be aof any inside knwoedge actuall been there done that help.

Pewsey vale is lovely though ...  ooo...  you may find a pull over at Pewsey Wharf maybe...  out by the K&A canal..
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...a9e719d281906bd!8m2!3d51.3484374!4d-1.7744166

There is a pub restaurant there though so maybe its all "private" car parking now?




good luck

didds


----------



## Luckheart (Oct 21, 2016)

Roundway Hill Devizes near the Devizes white horse.


----------



## didds (Oct 21, 2016)

Luckheart said:


> Roundway Hill Devizes near the Devizes white horse.



yep...  devzies isn;t far from either pewsey or avebury if the OP didn't mind the extra little drive to get there. 

do be aware tyhat the roundway hill location does see people up there at all hours for various reasons though AIUI.  *cough*

didds


----------

